# ICE Everywhere



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 30, 2010)

It started to snow Friday shortly after noon. It snowed.. and then it warmed a little.. and then came the freezing rain and then a little more snow!

Saturday morning I could walk on top of this and barely make a foot-print. The intersection from our place in Mid-east TN -







A pic of the icy mess on a mirror of one of our cars -






This is actually the door-handle ( couldn't get it open.. frozen shut ) -






One of our cars is an old 'hatch-back' we put a candle-lighter to the keyhole and was able to unlock it and pry it open and crawl in the back.... this shows my left gloved hand holding a piece of the ice from the windshield.. after idling for 30 minutes and tapping lightly with a small piece of wood - it slid off in big sheets of ice! It's over 1 1/2" thick -






IT IS A MESS!!! We only lost power for an hour.. my generator started with one pull.. and the incubators were safe - I've learned from years past.

Terry K


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad the torts are safe. Hang in there!


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry but I have to chuckle a bit at your expense Terry! Those photos look like most days from December through March here where I live in upstate NY, only with alot more white stuff on the ground. Heck, I usually lose power a half dozen times a winter! At least I don't have to worry about the gas going bad in my generator 'cause it gets run enough!
Hang in there.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 30, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> Sorry but I have to chuckle a bit at your expense Terry! Those photos look like most days from December through March here where I live in upstate NY, only with alot more white stuff on the ground. Heck, I usually lose power a half dozen times a winter! At least I don't have to worry about the gas going bad in my generator 'cause it gets run enough!
> Hang in there.



BIG difference.. these rednecks here don't think it will do this here and are not equipped for this. All of "us" yankees here know how to drive in this kind of weather.. our biggest fear is the locals  !!!

And you know you can't drive on ice! And you see the 'woods' we live in.. trees down on power lines ALL of the time. This IS the 2nd time in 2010 we've lost power. With all of the power saws around here ( for cuttin' far wood ) you'd think they would be able to get them away from the power lines. They are pretty quick at getting the power back on.. thankful for that!

Thanks guys...

Terry K


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 30, 2010)

The sun shone here today and it was about 70 degrees F. in the afternoon. My solar panels were working overtime and shooting electricity back to the power company even with all my tortoise lights and heat mats running!!

Here in the Central Valley of Calif. We're going through *GLOBAL* warming. Its nice to see, Terry, that it really isn't *GLOBAL* after all!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 30, 2010)

emysemys said:


> The sun shone here today and it was about 70 degrees F. in the afternoon. My solar panels were working overtime and shooting electricity back to the power company even with all my tortoise lights and heat mats running!!
> 
> Here in the Central Valley of Calif. We're going through *GLOBAL* warming. Its nice to see, Terry, that it really isn't *GLOBAL* after all!!



Yvonne *GLOBAL * warming [ as a result ] means the entire planet is out of sync.. weather-wise! We all understand that don't we???

Terry K


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 30, 2010)

You should have come over to the semi, when we were there. Our entire front was a sheet of ice and a couple of inches on the mirror arms. That's one reason it took Jeff so long to get fueled up, all the truckers wanted to know where we had hit the ice at. To bad he couldn't them, as he had slept thru the "fun". 

We also had so much fun going thru it once, guess where we are tonight? Currently in Viginia and in a few hours will be going by you again, Terry.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 30, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Yvonne *GLOBAL * warming [ as a result ] means the entire planet is out of sync.. weather-wise! We all understand that don't we???
> 
> Terry K



That's why I said I guess its not *global* after all


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 30, 2010)

I wish I had some global warming here in Colorado! 

Guess we'll be settling for Climate Change and hoping it doesn't drown our grandkids. 

Terry those are some Jee-ma-nee photos you have there! What a pain and an inconvenience it is when severe weather challenges us humans to the limits of our capacity! I am glad your incubating eggs are safe and you didn't have to haul all your stock into the house to keep them warm(what a funny image that is--tortoise overflow)! 

We had a nice day here and I was able to take Taco Bean outside for an hour to toddle around while I read the paper and "supervised." She had a good-sized hollow dug into the mud under the bush when her time was up.


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> Sorry but I have to chuckle a bit at your expense Terry! Those photos look like most days from December through March here where I live in upstate NY, only with alot more white stuff on the ground. Heck, I usually lose power a half dozen times a winter! At least I don't have to worry about the gas going bad in my generator 'cause it gets run enough!
> Hang in there.



Generators rule! Everybody should have one.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 31, 2010)

Now the results of temps in the upper 30's and sunshine.

ICICLES everywhere - note how thick the ice on all of these - here and below






A lone leaf.. I like this shot!






Limbs -






A few 'Rose of Sharon' seed-pods ice filled -






And icicles from the roofs of my 'herp' buildings -






Just showing-off the marvels of this hi-tech camera world.. I didn't grow up in - just "Point & Click" in TN - and 10 minutes later Kelly, etc. can see them somewhere in the UK [ wherever ].. 1000's of miles away!!!

Terry K

Temps in the low teens forecast tonight... whooboy.. no driving for us early!

And YES.. would be in trouble without generator!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks so much for the pictures. I remember driving my big truck thru a freezing rain storm in Kansas. I was still living in Calif then so I'm driving along talking to Big Bubba about how beautiful all this ice was and I could see icicles hanging off my mirrors. I was having a wonderful time looking at the beauty when I realized someone was trying to pass me way to close to my trailer (for those who don't know I was an over the road truck driver). Anyhow this person was way too close to my trailer when...HOLY S***, it was my own 53' trailer coming around on me. My whole rig, truck and trailer completely spun around. Did a 360...I had to sit there for a bit. I heard the other drivers talking over the CB asking me if I needed to change my panties...ha ha.
But the Smokies made all of us pull over as they closed I 70 and we just sat parked for about 12 hours before the ice formed slush so we could drive again. I got very experienced at driving on the ice and snow...
It's just beautiful to look at but just so treacherous to drive on.


----------



## Nay (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, Maggie, I just picked up this thread! How long ago was that. Women certainly have come along way, but you were way ahead of your time Eh?
I love ice road truckers, ever see it? You could be Lisa. (and probably have loads of moola also!!)
Go girl. My brother in law is a trucker now, ugh.
Na


----------

